
KKR, Others Near Deal to Buy GoDaddy - ctingom
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303339904576405610949743734.html
======
ghshephard
The others, include Silverlake.

The first thought that came to my mind was - new employees better triple check
the paperwork surrounding their stock options.

